# cat with attitude



## Custodian (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MLewis077 (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny cat.

Seems crowded in the upper right (his ear)


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 18, 2010)

cute


----------



## Custodian (Dec 18, 2010)

MLewis077 said:


> Funny cat.
> 
> Seems crowded in the upper right (his ear)



Sorry, don't understand the comment. Is that the American sense of humour?


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

She looks like my cat lol.


----------



## Custodian (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, she does. I'd never seen her do that before so I was a bit surprised. I was just at workbench and she jumped up. I picked up the camera and she just stuck her tongue out. She must have a thing about Nikons!


----------



## h71ku (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## juvenility (Jan 1, 2011)

why is the eyes blue? it scares me a bit


----------



## Fleacz (Jan 5, 2011)

juvenility said:


> why is the eyes blue? it scares me a bit



its the flash, the eyes of a cat turn opaque like that when light flashes directly like that. almost seems like its a blind cat.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 5, 2011)

Kind of scary... Looks like a zombie cat that is looking at you like a meal!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2011)

Hahaha... really loved them

regards


----------



## Thilli0207 (Jan 9, 2011)

eyes - my god.


----------



## BambaM (Jan 12, 2011)

Creepy kitty!


----------

